# malig



## solysombra

Buenas tardes a todos:
Estoy tratando de averiguar el significado de un apellido de origen alemán:
Maligsohn. Entiendo que "sohn" es "hijo" (¿O será que no?), y me gustaría saber si "malig" tiene algún significado. No lo encontré en los diccionarios en línea, y sólo "Tradukka" se atreve a decir que significa "tiempo", lo que no me parece cierto según mis pobres conocimientos de alemán. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? 

Gracias mil


----------



## jordi picarol

Mientras alguien te contesta, consulta "malig" en Google. Encontrarás un montón de información.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## solysombra

jordi picarol said:


> Mientras alguien te contesta, consulta "malig" en Google. Encontrarás un montón de información.
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
La verdad es que busqué en Google, pero en general, Google apunta para el lado de "maligno" y toda enfermedad posible, así que salí de ahí corriendo...

Un saludo.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Para mí, la palabra "malig" no tiene ningún significado.

Solamente conozco palabras como "einmalig" (único), "ehemalig" (anterior) etc.


----------



## jordi picarol

No sé cómo buscaste. Si escribes simplemente malig y das enter, te explicará, entre otras cosas, que hay muchas personas con esa palabra como apellido, que entra en la composición de palabras alemanas como "einmalig", etc. etc.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## kunvla

Maligsohn (yidish) ← Malig (hebreo) ← Malik (árabe) = König; Herscher / rey; soberano, gobernante

Así lo veo yo. 

Edit: Aber ich kann mich natürlich irren.

Saludos,


----------



## solysombra

jordi picarol said:


> No sé cómo buscaste. Si escribes simplemente malig y das enter, te explicará, entre otras cosas, que hay muchas personas con esa palabra como apellido, que entra en la composición de palabras alemanas como "einmalig", etc. etc.
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
Bueno, voy a probar otra vez... Gracias.



kunvla said:


> Maligsohn (yidish) ← Malig (hebreo) ← Malik (árabe) = König; Herscher / rey; soberano, gobernante
> 
> Así lo veo yo.
> 
> Edit: Aber ich kann mich natürlich irren.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Muy interesante... En realidad la pregunta surgió porque alguien dijo que Maligsohn es "hijo de rey", y yo dije que en árabe MALIK es REY, pero qué tiene que ver eso con el alemán... ¿Será que efectivamente está relacionado?


----------



## jordi picarol

Lo que está relacionado con el alemán es el yidish, el cual, como es lógico, está relacionado con el hebreo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## solysombra

jordi picarol said:


> Lo que está relacionado con el alemán es el yidish, el cual, como es lógico, está relacionado con el hebreo.
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
Sí (En realidad, no sé si seguir insistiendo), pero en hebreo es MÉLEJ, y no sé por qué dice que en Yddish es MALIKSOHN.

De todos modos pregunté porque a lo mejor era algo fácil y conocido que yo ignoraba.

Muchas gracias.


----------

